#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Bombay Placements Salary Statistics & Students Profiles

## Saumya

IIT-Mumbai is one of the preferred Engineering Institutes for Intel India for recruiting campus                      graduates and also for investing in research projects for the mutual benefit... 
*
IIT Bombay 2011 Placements Scenario--*
Of   the 1,200 students from eight graduate and post-graduate courses   that participated in the placements; 950 got lucrative jobs with   high salaries.There has been a 50% rise in the   number of jobs offered and 250 companies (a 33% increase) visited   the campus.There are 286 students from   the A category with pay packages of Rs 8.5 lakh and above per   annum. The highest pay package received this year is over Rs 25   lakh per annum.

*Here are the students profiles statistics at IIT Bombay--*

*BTech

*
*
MTech

*

*Dual Degree

*
*
MSc

*
*Overall*








  Similar Threads: IIT Bombay M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | IIT Bombay fee | IIT Bombay placement IIT Kanpur 2011 Placements Statistics - Salaries & Student Profiles

----------


## chrishmartin

I heard that there is lots of placement for the student of m.tech and the pyrotechnical students.In these field the student will get the good salary package and teh respect in the social relations too.

----------


## kshiteej1tiwari

hey guys ,
how many no of seats are reserved for chmical engineering students in iits for mtec .. :(nod):

----------


## astroankur

Am interested in becoming Embedded Engineer what are the prospects and salary packages received in iit placements for embedded engineers

----------

